# Duck Parmesan...



## indaswamp (Apr 7, 2022)

Had another dinner tonight at my Buddy's house. Duck Breast Parmesan. Everything was spectacular! He lives about 5 minutes away from a new Total Wine store that just opened not 6 months ago. I have started making it a habit to stop on my way and pick up some wine for the meal. I also needed a white wine from the Vento region in Italy for another salami project so I picked that up too. I had saved what was left in the stuffer from making the Ventricina Teramana to serve tonight on Bruschetta; heated it in the oven to melt the fats a little and heat treat the salami because it was fresh and not dried yet. I was looking for a bottle of montepulciano wine to serve with the pre meal antipasto while we cooked. And boy did I find a good bottle!!






The wine was so good, immediately after opening and letting it breathe my buddy grabbed his keys and went back to the wine store and bought every bottle they had! LOL!


The board:





Calabrian Coppa, Braesola, Finocchiona salami, Calabrian Soppressata, Lemon and Pistachio salami, Parmesan cheese, Romano cheese, and Merlot cheese

The Ventricina Teramana





bruschetta:






Now the meal... I pounded the duck breasts out with a meat mallet and seasoned with some cajun waterfowl seasoning. Dredge in flour, egg wash, then Italian bread crumbs with a little parmesan cheese.





Fried those quickly in a little olive oil, then into a pirex dish.






Covered with homemade marinara (used the last jar from the garden) and then fresh mozzarella. In the oven 350*F for 45 minutes.






Done! Out of the oven!






And the plate with side salad.











Absolutely fabulous meal tonight. That wine was the best bottle I have had in a LONG time! Really exceptional Tuscano Montepulciano! Had to open another for the meal.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 7, 2022)

Wow! What a spectacular meal!


----------



## xray (Apr 7, 2022)

That is one fine looking meal from start to finish! I’d be spent after the antipast, wine and bruschetta…but I’d soldier on to the main course. The duck looks great!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 7, 2022)

Great looking meal


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm with 

 xray
 Could make a meal out of the beginnings! And that main meal is to die for. 
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2022)

I know nothing of wine but man what a meal!! Duck looks amaxing and anyone getting to sample a charcuterie board of yours is in for a treat!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 7, 2022)

Damn that all looks amazing! You got some lucky friends!


----------



## O'Basque (Apr 7, 2022)

Whats not to love?
Wine? Good!
Duck? Good!
Parmesan? Good!


----------



## negolien (Apr 7, 2022)

Looks awesome I like seeing game thanks for sharing bud


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2022)

Wow!
I have no idea what Ventricina Teramana is but I'm assuming that's what's on the Bruschetta and I could make a meal out of them, whatever it is!
I'm doing Marinara with some of last years canned Romas today for the first time. It tastes good but now I wish I had some fresh mozzarella 
Big Like!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2022)

That is an amazing meal.  Any leftovers?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 7, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! What a spectacular meal!


Thanks bauchjw! 



xray said:


> That is one fine looking meal from start to finish! I’d be spent after the antipast, wine and bruschetta…but I’d soldier on to the main course. The duck looks great!


Thanks xray! Everything was great!



smokerjim said:


> Great looking meal


Thanks Jim!



JLeonard said:


> I'm with
> 
> xray
> Could make a meal out of the beginnings! And that main meal is to die for.
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard.  I make the salami and salumi to share with friends and family. Can't eat it all with the amount I make.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 7, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I know nothing of wine but man what a meal!! Duck looks amaxing and anyone getting to sample a charcuterie board of yours is in for a treat!


Thanks jcam222! Italian wines are very difficult to get to know. The rules are crazy. 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn that all looks amazing! You got some lucky friends!


Thanks SmokinVOLfan! If I'm gonna go all out with a big meal, I'd just a soon cook for friends rather than just for myself...



O'Basque said:


> Whats not to love?
> Wine? Good!
> Duck? Good!
> Parmesan? Good!
> View attachment 628441


Thanks O'Basque


negolien said:


> Looks awesome I like seeing game thanks for sharing bud


Thanks negolien.


smokeymose said:


> Wow!
> I have no idea what Ventricina Teramana is but I'm assuming that's what's on the Bruschetta and I could make a meal out of them, whatever it is!
> I'm doing Marinara with some of last years canned Romas today for the first time. It tastes good but now I wish I had some fresh mozzarella
> Big Like!!


Thanks smokeymose. Yes, the Ventricina Teramana is the spreadable salami on the bruschetta. The fresh mozz. really puts this dish over the top.



SecondHandSmoker said:


> That is an amazing meal.  Any leftovers?


Thans SHS. Yes, I had the leftovers for dinner tonight.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 7, 2022)

That whole meal looks fantastic! Great job on it all!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 7, 2022)

Absolutely jaw-dropping. And thanks for the heads-up on the wine.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> That whole meal looks fantastic! Great job on it all!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks BH!



Sven Svensson said:


> Absolutely jaw-dropping. And thanks for the heads-up on the wine.


Thanks Sven! About that wine.....just to show you how confusing Italian wines can be...Montepulciano is a wine grape variety. But it is ALSO a town in Tuscany. This wine is named after the town and uses the Sangiovese grape-not the montepulciano grape! And I love Sangiovese wines so it's no wonder I loved this one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2022)

Holy cow!
That meal is off the charts!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2022)

You knocked that one out of the park Inda. It looks fantastic. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow!
> That meal is off the charts!
> Al


Thanks Al! I'm filling up the maturing chamber fast as I pull stuff out to keep the selection going for the board. With this spring weather, been doing a  lot of dinner parties...



gmc2003 said:


> You knocked that one out of the park Inda. It looks fantastic.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks gmc2003! Everything was good, but that bottle of wine made it exceptional! I was in super taster nirvana.....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 9, 2022)

Great looking meal Keith.  I put that wine on my list.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow....what can I say Keith? That is an amazing 5-star meal right there. Don't know that I'd make it past the appetizers but somehow I'd force myself to devour a plate of the duck. Simply outstanding!!

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 9, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great looking meal Keith.  I put that wine on my list.


If you like dry Italian wines with manners, this one is up there on the selection list...silky with a long mellow finish.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 9, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow....what can I say Keith? That is an amazing 5-star meal right there. Don't know that I'd make it past the appetizers but somehow I'd force myself to devour a plate of the duck. Simply outstanding!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! Now you see why I rarely buy beef! So much game meat in the freezers. I sure hope no one is intimidated by my posts...I go the extra mile for exceptional flavor. The life of a super taster....but man, when it all comes together smoothly in one meal, it is indescribably good! I always tell people-chew carefully. Even though I've checked the meat, watch for pellets.


----------

